# How often are the sales on Jet?



## Camardelle (Mar 5, 2017)

Woodcraft has the Jet tools on sale for 10% off at the moment.  My question is how often does this happen?  I really want a new lathe and of course the 1221 is my dream lathe.  Good deal on it right now and the sale makes it close enough to the Rikon that I wouldn't mind spending the extra.  Problem is, I'm not quite ready to spend the bucks.  I could, but I'd rather wait just a bit, and the savings are pretty good now.

Anyone have any input on how often the Jet Lathes go on sale?  Thanks!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 5, 2017)

That is jet that controls that sale. Who knows when the next sale is. If the woodworking show is going on in your area you can get a show price which is usually 10%. I have seen the jet tools on sale around June before. I also seen Jet tools for 15% off around Dec.


----------



## bedangerous (Mar 5, 2017)

Craigslist is a good source. I have bought two great condition Jet lathes for around 30% of cost on both and had extra money for tools and chucks.


----------

